# Backyard Breeder?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

1. Breeds five breeds of dogs, none of which are related (in the sense, each breed is from a different group: toy, working, herding, terriers.)

2. Dogs are AKC or CKC registered (Continental Kennel Club).

3. Zero health testing has been done on any of the dogs being bred, and none of the dogs have titles/certifications.

4. Some of their breeding stock comes "from owners who did not want to take their pets to the kill shelter."

5. Several complaints against them with the BBB and consumer affairs regarding the selling of sick puppies who were taken from the breeder...to the Vet, diagnosed, and no monies returned/dog not accepted back (even though sales agreement says so.)

Would you consider this person a BYB'er?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sounds more like a puppy mill to me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't like to use the term breeder like that. 

I like to use breeder for people who have knowledge of genetics and pedigrees, health and temperament, care for and about their dogs, etc. 

Just like there are good and bad in rescue, either by ignorance or willful action. So I call these people puppy producers and consider them...parasites. 

Was that too immoderate?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomSounds more like a puppy mill to me.


You took the words right out of my mouth. That was my first thought too.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

^Ditto


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah. Puppy mill.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

when i think of a byb, i think of some random person breeding their dog without any intentions other than $$$. no health testing, no titles, no intentions on improving the breed. theyre just interested in making money

your scenerio is more of a puppy factory or a puppy mill in my opinion and i definitely would never buy from someone like that.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: Sounds more like a puppy mill to me.


I was also thinking puppy mill. 

I look at backyard breeders more of someone with a female dog who breeds to a male because it is cheap or free and is readily available. They believe that having both reg. in AKC is a major plus. When asked about health certs they will tell you that mom is current on required shots and wormed as needed. They usually add in that the vet says their dog is healthy. Friends and neighbors tell them how sweet and pretty mom is and they would like to have a dog just like her.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

No, I'd call it a puppy mill.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Puppy Mill. CKC was the give away, of course so was the rest of it.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

PUPPY MILL!!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Agree, puppy mill...and a pretty blatant one at that.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Screams puppy mill, hope they get shut down.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I neglected to put "breeder" in quotation marks. 

A friend of mine wrote a blog post on his [personal....versus professional] blog regarding some "puppy mills and backyard breeders in Georgia." One such kennel on his "list" had the "practices" listed above. He received a comment (blog is moderated) from a "friend" of one of the "breeders" that he forwarded to me. Long story short, the "friend" of the aforementioned "breeder" attempted to post a rather funny comment about how much the "breeder" cares for her dogs and how "most of her dogs come from owners who want to turn them into kill shelters."

Ah...such is life in Georgia. 

I directed Trey to this topic since he is the one that posted the blog.


----------

